

Over-the-counter HIV tests backed by US panel - Alex3917
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18081933

======
pasbesoin
If you're in the U.S., just make sure you purchase it with _cash_. You don't
want such a transaction in your credit card or banking records. (Especially if
your health insurance circumstances are shaky, but I'd say, regardless of
this.)

